
Google to Shut Down Google Site Search - svdr
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qRyCK8FyIOcMbStBk-nR51W2kTBAJEjS1djAZ85j44U/pub
======
technologyvault
This is disappointing. I've used GSS on many of my ecommerce sites, and I've
always appreciated being able to allow site visitors to take advantage of
Google's advanced search algorithm within my own site.

Now it looks like the only option is to use an ad-supported search engine from
Google, which would encourage people to leave your website and possibly go to
a competitor.

Isn't there a better option?

------
svdr
I got this email about an hour ago. I'm really going to miss this for making
the documentation on my website searchable. Does anybody know of a good
alternative?

~~~
jordanlev
I just saw someone in another HN thread about this mention
[https://www.cludo.com/](https://www.cludo.com/) as an alternative. (I haven't
used it before so I don't know how good it is personally).

------
ollyjackson
This is not ideal. As far as I can see, there is now no programmatic API
method for retrieving search results.

------
DanBC
This is the kind of thing that Algolia or Duck Duck Go could really benefit
from.

